# Blubbing at Enders



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Did you see it?

      

I cried and cried


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Awww sat here in   poor wellard


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Emma snap just posted the same topic at the same time   glad I am not the only one  

Cat x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

me 2


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Both me and Em posted in Charter at the same time blubbing too   reminded me of all the pets I have been with when they were put down     

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

and I just started a topic on Boy/girl too  
Got a sore throat from the blubbing


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

yes def brings back memories


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Dog did a good job acting too


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

GAWD I am now blubbing at DIY SOS


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Me too


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm ashamed to admit that I   like a baby  


FG


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Shellebell said:


> GAWD I am now blubbing at DIY SOS




oops I nearly did

FG


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I caught the last few mins of DIY SOS and crid a few little tears 

but *what happened in Enders?* I'm away from home & my Sky+ ..........


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Wellard the dog has gone to the great grassy field in the sky


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't usually watch the soaps and the times that i do theres always something sad. 
I watched Enders tonight and  like a baby when they put Wellard to sleep.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i cried too and i don't really like animals!
but i felt so sorry for the little girl - god you'd think it was real life


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

It is innit?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

The square is real, I have been there


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

where is it?
can you go for a kinda tour thing - my mum would love that


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I believe it near the Elstree Studio's. 
How did you go there Shellebell? 
C'mon spill the beans.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

The square where they used to do the outside filming is in Elstree. If you are walking to the film studios (where they film big brother etc) from the train station, it's just off one of the roads on the left. ou can see the edge of the square from the main road


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Why was he put to sleep?  



While we're on the suject of TV sets I've walked around the 'wards' of Holby City, I have!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Just found this thread & thought it was only me who sat here tonight blubbering away to myself!! 

We had a chocolate Labrador that died in his sleep 2 years ago now and it brought so many memories back, especially seeing the children cry, brought a real lump to my throat when DD said "Wellard is only acting, our dog is really in heaven, he'll just go home and have a rest"


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I was crying omg it was so sad it do bring back a lot of memories  
but the dog was a fab actor dog lol what do u call them ??


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Ooooh eeeeeek I don't know what happened - I v+'d it and am agessss behind!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

BG2007 i've been on the set of Casualty a few films and a kids tv programme .............i worked on them all except Casualty


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh thank God, I thought I was the only one sat there sobbing    
I blamed in on my hormones!!!! Think dh had a tear in his eye too, although he blamed it on his hot curry!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I couldn't stop    which DH seemed to find highly amusing


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I was blubbing too but my DH was just rolling around laughing at me blubbing.  He's very strange  

Think he thinks I've lost it altogether as I was blubbing the other night when Jim came home for his birthday too


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i   at Jim too as thats actually how he is in real life, reminded me of my grandad too


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, I think it was the fact that he had the stroke in real life which really got to me


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't see the Wellard one, but I was sobbing my heart out watching poor Jim


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Wellard - I cried and cried - big full on sobs! It is the first time I have cried in six months - on prozac and didn't think I was capable anymore   I.F can't even make me cry anymore but Wellard definately broke the seal


----------

